# Thoughts after 2 weeks of Frontosa ownership



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

I am loving my guys and gals more every day. I have 3m and 6f WC Mobas at 4 to 5 inches.

-They're way more active than I thought. I've watched so many tanks and seem really calm, chill fish that oftentimes wait in place. Mine dart around like haplochromines and are super active.

-They "fart" a lot. I've read about float and only feed sinking pellets. Still they all release air after eating. I've read wild caught do it more often but who knows.

-They are incredibly hungry and messy eaters. They have extreme amounts of poo. These are messier fish than any other fish I've kept in the past! including tropheus, haps, mbuna, tang community, etc.

-They dig, a lot

-They're incredibly fast when spooked or want to eat. I have to move slowly around the tank as they've swam into the glass multiple times when darting out of fear.

-They don't mind physical touch - many will let me stroke or pet them repeatedly. I imagine this will continue as they get older.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Sounds like they are doing really well so far. I'm relatively new to Frontosa myself. I've heard they get 'slower' as they get bigger.

I've had four Frontosa (5-7 inches) in my 450gal with about thirty-five Haps/Peacocks (4-6 inches) for about six months. Three of the four are wild caught.  These are my first Frontosa so I wouldn't be able to tell how much the Haps/Peacocks are actually affecting them but I can say they have always ignored each other. The Frontosa only seem to interact with other, except for my 7inch male who sometimes pushes Haps/Peacocks out of his caves. Otherwise my Frontosa are really settled and only come to life at feeding time, though they are always visible and never hide. They are also slower eaters than some of the Peacocks but I've always fed alot once a day and the Frontosa have the time to get enough.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

They were the first fish I ever saw 'fart' as well. So took my by surprise!


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Beautiful fish ... :thumb:


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks all!

Fed them some mysis and supermarket shrimp for the first time last night. They about jumped out of the tank! My little piranha


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

A question on feeding: I see that most with 3"+ fish only feed once a day, 3-5 days a week. Some say because these fish are slow, lazy eaters that don't expend much energy.

My fish are ~4.5" and absolutely ravenous and nearly jumping out of the tank when I walk up to it and lift my arm. They are also very active throughout the day- not mbuna speed, but always on the go.

Is feeding twice a day too much? I have NLS Thera A Naturox pellets and gave them Shrimp and mysis the other day. After feeding they immediately go #2. No stringy white stuff just long thin and normal.

I'm not saying that I am trying to justify feeding twice a day, just that they are always wanting to eat and are not overweight, and I'd like to grow them quick and healthy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have no personal experience with Fronts, so I cannot answer your questions regarding feeding. Just wanted to say that they look like an amazing group!


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

eighteighty said:


> A question on feeding: I see that most with 3"+ fish only feed once a day, 3-5 days a week. Some say because these fish are slow, lazy eaters that don't expend much energy.
> 
> My fish are ~4.5" and absolutely ravenous and nearly jumping out of the tank when I walk up to it and lift my arm. They are also very active throughout the day- not mbuna speed, but always on the go.
> 
> ...


I'd be wary of feeding that much at first. You want to guarantee they stay healthy then feed once a day for the first 3-4 weeks, not too much, just make sure they all get I'd say maybe five or six 3mm pellets (or more if smaller pellets). Then you can think about increasing the feeding.

Mine probably eat around five 3mm pellets each then just hang out and watch the greedy peacocks stuff themselves. And they're growing just fine. But as you probably know, you should be careful of overfeeding the first 3-4 weeks until they really settle in. As an example, after a few months up to now some my peacocks eat so much they look pregnant after feeding times. But during the first weeks I had to feed them very little or else a good chance they'd get bloat.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I'll add that I'd say I keep my tanks pretty clean, 70% water changes every 5-7 days, replace filter media (except bio media) every water change. I mention this because I feel I do overfeed my tanks but that keeping their environment pretty clean may help offset possible stress.


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for the head's up- I'll dial it back to once a day.


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

Does this fish look like she's holding? I mean she's only 4 inches but it looks like she has a bulge and is much more chill. She goes up to food and won't eat any, but did take 1 pellet.

She's been like this for about a day. She keeps her mouth closed and I can't see inside.


----------



## eighteighty (Jan 2, 2019)

This "holding" fish is trolling me good. She carries s huge bulge and is solitary most of the time. I stopped feeding the tank for s few days and decided to catch her. I set up a 20g and lured the fish into my net with pellets. I was able to catch her and bring to the small tank.

She was not happy and freaking out. Egg bulge was gone. Left her alone in the dark for an hour and checked and was still gone. Guess she swallowed them. I was worried about her sulking behavior so I returned to the main tank and went to bed. In the morning, bulge was back. Was either hiding them deep in her mouth, or she spawned again.

I fed the tank and she raced over and ate with the rest. Mouth bulge back to normal. 20 minutes later it's back. After I get home from work, huge bulge. Feed the tank mysis and she gorges with the rest, bulge gone. 20 minutes later, its back.

I'm wondering if she swallowed her eggs and is now tumbling air or sand like post partem depression or something. It's really bizarre.


----------

